# Sutton Scarsdale Hall



## Rob (May 29, 2006)

You have probably spotted this one aat the side of the M1 motorway just north of J29. No challenge whatsoever gaining access just open the gate and walk in. No security no razor wire not even a no tresspassing sign. Actually the site is owned by English Heritage and admission is free. so you can explore at your leisure there is even a car park!
The hall was built in 1724 the archetect was Francis Smith of Warwick. The hall fell into decay in the 1920's. The hall was stripped and its roof was removed( i believe so they didn't have to pay tax on it ). I believe that the ornate plasterwork interiors were taken away and stored somewhere in London.
Well worth a visit if your in the area.


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2006)

This is the front of the hall. 




The rear of the hall from the car park. 




The view from the north. 




An interior shot. 




The Drawing Room c1919 (country life)


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2006)

Here are some pictures i took of the cellar at the hall. there is no physical access to the cellar as the steps have been caged off and secured with large padlocks. I took these pictures on my hands & knees crawling into a hole & peering through the bars(very undignified).















There are rumours that the cellar at Sutton Scarsdale Hall is haunted. And that there is a tunnel from the hall to a local woods. Although there is no evidence of this but may explain why the cellar is so heavily secured.


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2006)

There is one section of the hall (again secured) where pieces of the original plasterwork have survived.
here are some photo's.






























Reply on Chat thread here​


----------



## benn34 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Sutton Hall*


Hi the last time I went to Sutton Hall about 3 weeks ago the main gate to the cellars was open, I can only imagine that the lock was vandalised but would make a great opportunity to jump over the small gate and have a good browse around the cellars.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2008)

Love seeing the shell of old buildings. The remaining plasterwork is lovely. Cheers, Rob.


----------



## benn34 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yesterday I visted Sutton Hall with my daughter (lost count of how many times I have visited....I love the place) anyway the church next door was doing a table top sale with free tea and biscuits, so we decided to go and have a look. The church is absolutely lovely, very small though but one of the good things about it is there is a blue large book with the history of sutton hall and the church. Photos of the hall when it was lived in, photos of staff outside the hall, family pictures of Richard Arkwright, pictures of the rooms, invitations to local land owners, the type of thing that you dont see in books. I tell you it is amazing, you get to see the hall in a bygone age and the gardens....WOW, no wonder it rivaled Chatsworth. Such a shame though to see these pictures and to look at the hall, but it is still standing and I praise the church next door for letting the public view these photos.

If anyone wants to go and look, the church is open on a saturday, dont know what time it starts but we went about 3 oclock, they have tea and bisuits and a table top sale (came back with a few bits) and they also sell leaflets about the church and hall, so go and take a look, I tell you once you see those pictures...well I'll let you decide.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 6, 2008)

benn34 said:


> Yesterday I visted Sutton Hall with my daughter ....
> 
> If anyone wants to go and look, the church is open on a saturday, dont know what time it starts but we went about 3 oclock, they have tea and bisuits and a table top sale (came back with a few bits) and they also sell leaflets about the church and hall, so go and take a look, I tell you once you see those pictures...well I'll let you decide.



Yes the church is a great place and in some respects more interesting than the hall. It is a shame some bastard had to nick the lead off the roof, they need to be shot. The coffee is also excellent and high quality, they do not give you cheap rubbish and that helps to make it special.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 6, 2008)

Not been in the church as yet, always get there when they're locking it up in the evening. Will have to get there soon and take a look at the pictures. Been wanting to see pictures of the place when it was lived in.

Cheers for that,

 Sal


----------



## Explorette (Jul 6, 2008)

someone get down there the SSR might be down in that cellar


----------



## smileysal (Jul 6, 2008)

nah, Dweeb and Turkey would have mentioned it when they went down a while ago lol.

 Sal


----------



## benn34 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sutton Hall*

I know what you mean with the lead. Was told by a lady in the church that some has been pinched, they also pinched some from Bolsover castle, they just cant leave things alone. 

Didn't try the coffee on saturday, had the tea instead, you have your own tray with cups, saucers, teapot, milk and plate of biscuits, they really look after you.

Ann.


----------



## benn34 (Jul 6, 2008)

You are going to love the pictures Sal, wait till you see the ones with the gardens, absolutely amazing, mind you wait till you see the rooms...... god I wish I can go back in time and walk round the hall.

Ann


----------



## smileysal (Jul 6, 2008)

Are they only open on saturdays for the coffee? depending on whether TnM is working next Saturday, depends if im on my own or not lol. 

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Jul 6, 2008)

benn34 said:


> I know what you mean with the lead. Was told by a lady in the church that some has been pinched, they also pinched some from Bolsover castle, they just cant leave things alone.
> 
> Didn't try the coffee on saturday, had the tea instead, you have your own tray with cups, saucers, teapot, milk and plate of biscuits, they really look after you.
> 
> Ann.



The value of scrap is too high at the moment with all the metal going to China. Places like these make easy targets. Unfortunately they have little or no money to repair the damage caused.

They really looked after me, like you say biscuits, a tray and what's more, no pressure. They did not preach, hurry you up, ask for a donation or make you feel guilty. That is a rarity in this day and age. 



benn34 said:


> You are going to love the pictures Sal, wait till you see the ones with the gardens, absolutely amazing, mind you wait till you see the rooms...... god I wish I can go back in time and walk round the hall.
> 
> Ann



I took photo's of the photo's. I can resize, zip and e-mail them to anyone who is interested.



smileysal said:


> Are they only open on saturdays for the coffee? depending on whether TnM is working next Saturday, depends if im on my own or not lol.
> 
> Sal



I went on a bank holiday and almost had the place to myself. Didn't ask when they were open.


----------

